# Another reference to the Ruger 10/22



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I went to Barnes and Nobel yesterday for my usual substandard, over-priced coffee. Funny, while numerous patrons sat glazed upon their smart-phones, no one sat at my table. How nice of them.

Anywho, I noticed the new "Off The Grid" magazine, issue 24. And as I opened the cover to the first page, I saw a small inset of a rifle and several 30 round magazines. The rifle was a Ruger 10/22.

As many of you know, I'm trying to both whittle down the clutter in my house and find things that work, not just garner hoopla. My early stainless laminate 10/22 is one of the most accurate rifles I have ever owned.

I like the magazine because I think they're desperately trying to get good information out while maintaining a honest relationship with advertisers. For example, I've see an ad for Kershaw Barge, one of the knives that flies off my shelf. It's a good, basic tool at a fair price, and people come back telling me how much they use it and like it.

I also stopped at our local Cabela's and checked out the take-down 10/22 rifles. You know I'm going to break down and buy one, it's only a matter of time...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I still don't have a 10/22, my brother however has 4 or 5 of them. One day I may break down and get one too. 

I love books and have too many for sure but, B&N is too expensive for me. I get most of mine used on the internet.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

10/22. ������. These question marks are supposed to be 3 thumbs up. Not sure why they post as question marks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> I love books and have too many for sure but, B&N is too expensive for me.


Well, truth be told, don't buy them. I sit quietly in my designated chair and read them.

The main reason I go there and not to a Starbucks is that the manager of that B&N, Jen, permits CCW.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have 1 10/22 SS model, it works it fun and flawless. Sometimes it has iron only. Sometimes a sightmark. It may get a Crossfire reddot try out this spring. Only reason I will ride into B&N this spring is Tourist hangs out there.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a stainless/synthetic stock 10/22 and it is a great rifle. I do not shoot nearly as much as I should, but would never get rid of it. I run just the irons, but have a couple 25 round mags in addition to the stock 10 round rotary mag.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Only reason I will ride into B&N this spring is Tourist hangs out there.


Have we met? I'm easy to find, I look like a homeless ex-biker...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have two of them, rodent count on them is out of sight, but that was decades ago.

They are both from the 70's, only mods are the recent extended mag catch and the "bad" factory hi cap mags.

One, today sports an L&S VX 3-9 for old eyes. The second one was for the wife, she participated in the activity.

Back then, we, with married friends would go to town dumps with a brick of standard velocity ammo, stay until first light.

We would drastically reduce the rodent population in that dump, then move on to the next of 5 and repeat the next weekend.

Not once did they fail, few misfires from bad ammo only.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm partial to my M&P 15-22 by SW. Just a thought
https://www.smith-wesson.com/firearms/mp-15-22-sport
View attachment 69513


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> 10/22. ������. These question marks are supposed to be 3 thumbs up. Not sure why they post as question marks.


Are you on your phone? If so, did you use your phone's emoticons instead of board emoticons?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I love my trusty old 10/22.almost as old as me (not quite).bought in California!:vs_shocked: at a walgreens for $59.00!.in 1974.my 16th birthday.got a TRS-25 for her last year,she likes it!.

At one time,California was not such a crappy place,I was able to walk in at 16 and buy a long gun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had a plain wood stocked 10/22 for more than a decade.
At this very moment it is in the corner behind the bedroom door loaded with 10 rounds of Winchester Super X 22LR High Velocity 40 grain solids. In case I, or the wife, have to grab and run to defend the barnyard against critters. 
No scope, just the original iron sights. For precision work, my 25 year old Marlin 60 wears an inexpensive 4X fixed scope. A Marlin 60 is more accurate to begin with.

NOTE: The use of hyper velocity rounds is discouraged, the receiver may be damaged. Remington Yellow Jackets, CCI Stingers, CCI Velocitors, etc. I don't use those in my Ruger MkIII either, just my Single Six's.

Everyone should have a Ruger 10/22. They are that good.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've had a plain wood stocked 10/22 for more than a decade.
> At this very moment it is in the corner behind the bedroom door loaded with 10 rounds of Winchester Super X 22LR High Velocity 40 grain solids. In case I, or the wife, have to grab and run to defend the barnyard against critters.
> No scope, just the original iron sights. For precision work, my 25 year old Marlin 60 wears an inexpensive 4X fixed scope. A Marlin 60 is more accurate to begin with.
> 
> ...


I can attest to that,shot CCI Stingers for a good many years unknowingly,found that I had cracked the receiver just in the back of the ejection port a few years back.Contacted Ruger,they want to look at it,I sent it,they notified me that indeed the receiver was cracked.they E-mailed me and wanted to know what FFL I wanted to use to send my NEW receiver under warranty!,for a forty year old rifle!.

That's why I loves all my Rugers!.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

There are inexpensive aftermarket ‘receiver cross pins’ that will minimize or prevent the receiver cracking issue. One of the cheapest is to buy an extra long nylon cap screw from Home Depot. Cut off the threads and cap and you have an energy absorbing cross pin for about 2 $. Buy extras in case one shears off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Have we met? I'm easy to find, I look like a homeless ex-biker...


 We will when weather clears up.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> We will when weather clears up.


Got some good news, anyway. I sold both my Harleys due to the eye surgery. I ran into the club vice-president yesterday at Cabela's. I told him the bikes were gone and due to the bylaws of 1970, the club enforcers were to pick up my colors.

The veep laughed, and said, "You were one of the original club, no one's coming for your rags."

Truth be told, I did want to keep them, but rules are rules, and club treated me well--despite the fact I was your typical dumb-ass teenager. We did not have Prospects in those days, you either made the grade or didn't. I was voted in on the first tally, and "refined" as only an MC can do it.

I remember the good days and bad when I look at my colors, and I would have handed them over without a whimper.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Got some good news, anyway. I sold both my Harleys due to the eye surgery. I ran into the club vice-president yesterday at Cabela's. I told him the bikes were gone and due to the bylaws of 1970, the club enforcers were to pick up my colors.
> 
> The veep laughed, and said, "You were one of the original club, no one's coming for your rags."
> 
> ...


 My bikes will go the day they strap me to a hospital bed. Or close the coffin .
God
Family 
Bikes
Been down in the bike room most of the day. Rebuilding a bike dolly that did not work as it should, much better now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Got some good news, anyway. I sold both my Harleys due to the eye surgery. I ran into the club vice-president yesterday at Cabela's. I told him the bikes were gone and due to the bylaws of 1970, the club enforcers were to pick up my colors.
> 
> The veep laughed, and said, "You were one of the original club, no one's coming for your rags."
> 
> Truth be told, I did want to keep them, but rules are rules, and club treated me well--despite the fact I was your typical dumb-ass teenager. We did not have Prospects in those days, you either made the grade or didn't. I was voted in on the first tally, and "refined" as only an MC can do it.


What club? Used to clown around with Bandidos in S. Texas in the 70s. Even got the honor to help work their National Convention on Padre Island in around 73. Thanks to some pre planning everybody lived over it. Up in N. Texas these days we seem to have mostly Booze Fighters. The American Legion also sponsors a club called Legion Riders which are usually classed as ten percenters and mostly Viet Nam and more recent war Vets. Don't see many Hecks Angels..course only rich doctors and lawyers can afford to belong to that one. lol.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I still have one bike, 1967 551 BSA Victor, I know not a Harley.

My first bike was a WW2 Indian, bought it in 1957 for $50.00, came with sidecar, It was new in the crate.

Rode it back and forth to high school until the snows came, mother would not let me use it under those conditions.

I had to ride the bus until spring, that sucked.

I don't ride anymore today because of leg/back problems. 

Was not a real bike nut, I was heavy into airplanes.

My deceased brother was a true biker, 

he rode his machines in the dead of NE winters using a WW2 electrically heated flying suit,

and heated gloves with an added battery for the needed 24 VDC.

Also he used a oxygen mask from an F86 along with WW2 flying goggles during the winters,

the mask hose went into a shroud around the header to warm the incoming air.

His business was building custom Harley's and classic car restorations, He even owned Vaughn Monroe's pre war Cadillac. 

I ended up boring many cylinders for him, and other machine work, hell I even showed him early on how to TIG weld.

Often he used my hard chrome tank to build up worn parts and refinish them.

I still have his pet 1955 Thunderbird, sold all the MC's for $46,000 to a local dealer, 

gave one to a long time friend of his, a restored pan head.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I can attest to that,shot CCI Stingers for a good many years unknowingly,found that I had cracked the receiver just in the back of the ejection port a few years back.Contacted Ruger,they want to look at it,I sent it,they notified me that indeed the receiver was cracked.they E-mailed me and wanted to know what FFL I wanted to use to send my NEW receiver under warranty!,for a forty year old rifle!.
> 
> That's why I loves all my Rugers!.


I know what you mean. I have more Rugers than any other single brand.
8 in all, handguns and rifles.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> There are inexpensive aftermarket 'receiver cross pins' that will minimize or prevent the receiver cracking issue. One of the cheapest is to buy an extra long nylon cap screw from Home Depot. Cut off the threads and cap and you have an energy absorbing cross pin for about 2 $. Buy extras in case one shears off.


After looking at aftermarket 10/22 "buffers",I made my own,several in fact.a cut off piece of 1/4 inch diameter broken old screwdriver (they are only slightly hardened) and some clear tygon fuel tubing over it in place of the cross pin works really well.I made three.1st one still holding after about 1000 rounds little scuffing,GTG.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ive had two over the years. First one back in the early 70s only had the iron sights. Never did think it was very accurate. Felt back heavy and the sights were sorta crude like pistol sights. So I peddled it for something or other and got me a lever action Marlin. Now that one could cross the eyes and dot the Ts. Wife bought me another a few years back for Christmas came with a cheap scope. Never did get around to shooting it and wound up trading it off to my Big Brother for a SS Marlin semi auto with a good scope on it..it will also dot the eyes. Reason for the trade was Brother lives in the country and has a bunch of snakes. He wanted to shoot them with shot and the Marlin wouldn't shoot rat shot..so I saw these guys on the net shooting rat shot in the in their 10.22s shooting it fine..so come to find it it don't like rat shot either. The LGS says it melts the plastic pouches to the barrel. I offered to bring him some regular crimped variants but by that time he had wised up and decided not to use rat shot over all..whew.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> After looking at aftermarket 10/22 "buffers",I made my own,several in fact.a cut off piece of 1/4 inch diameter broken old screwdriver (they are only slightly hardened) and some clear tygon fuel tubing over it in place of the cross pin works really well.I made three.1st one still holding after about 1000 rounds little scuffing,GTG.


I have heard of buffers on Rimfire Central. 
I can rebuild V-8 engines, but get nervous tinkering with the unknown, so I just leave my firearms factory stock.
Besides the 10/22 and the Marlin 60, I've got a Henry lever action, and a Taurus pump if I want to "exceed the speed limit".


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> What club? Used to clown around with Bandidos in S. Texas in the 70s.


I am a C.C. Rider. It's a good club, blood drives and charity work. Our deceased founder was the one who started the helmet law repeal. The problem for me is that are just too many funerals. I joined in 1970, and graybeards are failing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> My bikes will go the day they strap me to a hospital bed. Or close the coffin.


You'd be amazed at how spooky it gets when you find blood in your eye. It took two surgeries to repair the tear.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m using an ipad. Yes, I think I used the ipad’s emoticons instead of the forum’s.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I know what you mean. I have more Rugers than any other single brand.
> 8 in all, handguns and rifles.


9 is my number. Get ya some!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I went to Barnes and Nobel yesterday for my usual substandard, over-priced coffee. Funny, while numerous patrons sat glazed upon their smart-phones, no one sat at my table. How nice of them.
> 
> Anywho, I noticed the new "Off The Grid" magazine, issue 24. And as I opened the cover to the first page, I saw a small inset of a rifle and several 30 round magazines. The rifle was a Ruger 10/22.
> 
> ...


Do it. Everyone should own a 10/22.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Over the years I have had countless 22 rifles in here for work.

The one with the least amount of problems is the 10-22.

Saying that, The most common fail is the failure to clean it.

I have seen many that have so much residue around the chamber face that the bolt could not go all the way forward.

Other times, so much crap in the bolt that the firing pin could not move.

The one single improvement made to it was the mag catch extension.

I have a Marlin 39A carbine that came with a floating case that I have scoped, with such I will not be getting the 10-22TD. 

The nice thing about the Marlin is the ability to use subsonic ammo.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep,after about 1k rounds in a day my old 10/22 gets a little sticky due to the wax build up,no biggie,go home or use a little brass brush to knock off the wax around the breech face.shoots everything except the 20 year old thunderbolts(1st gen?) I have.I shoot those in my ancient Sears/Iver johnson .22 my step dad gave me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> 9 is my number. Get ya some!


Ooops! I miscounted. Looks like 9 for me too.

1959 Flat Top Blackhawk 357
New Model Blackhawk 45 Convertible (45 Colt/45 ACP)
Two New Model Single Six's
New Model Super Blackhawk
MkIII 22LR
10/22
Mini 14
And my latest pocket carry, LCP2 .380


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I guess adopted a used but new looking 10/22 this morning?
200$, from another friend in a bind.
It will be the kids Christmas present when he is ready to move up from the bb gun.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a 10/22 takedown and love it. Very accurate


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> I have a 10/22 takedown and love it. Very accurate


myself as well.


----------

